

Kckr, a file change watcher in node.js - jhherren
https://github.com/pthrasher/kckr

======
secoif
Thanks heaps. The many lackluster/broken dir watching facilities is a major
pain in the ass. I am all about keeping node slim but i really wish they would
fix dir watching in node core.

------
philipthrasher
Also, cross platform. Will run anywhere node.js runs.

